#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-15
<dmcglone> I'll probably be a libgphoto2 bug I'll file it there and we can take it from there.
<dmcglone> I geez, it's saying I don't have libgphoto installed. Might be because of the hacked udev file?
<paultag> back :)
<paultag> dmcglone, no, udev is just a conf file, nothing else
<dmcglone> I got the bug report It's libgphoto2-2
<paultag> dmcglone, file it against the app, the one that's failure-ly
<paultag> dmcglone, Oh. I'd have filed it against shotwell or whatever is failing
<paultag> dmcglone, what's the bug ID ?
<dmcglone> it's not done yet, I'm waiting for the website to finish
<paultag> OK
<paultag> dmcglone, what's your lp username?
<dmcglone> paultag: bug# 675351
<paultag> kk, ty
<dmcglone> dmcglone is my username
<paultag> I beg to differ dmcglone :) -- I checked. It's david-dmcentral
<paultag> Sorry that came off as asshole-ian
<paultag> I meant that as nice as I can
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> I beg to differ paultag it's david-at-I-can't-remember-shit-anymore
<paultag> hehehehehe
<paultag> dmcglone, much love :)
 * dmcglone is severely burnt out!
<paultag> :(
<paultag> dmcglone, anything I can do to help?
<dmcglone> It would take years to re-coup
<dmcglone> not unless you can finance a years vacation... LOL
<dmcglone> but thanks for the offer :-)
<dmcglone> I think if I start taking better care of myself and get better sleep, I'll see improvements
<paultag> :)
<paultag> dmcglone, I left your bug as complete as I can get it without knowing much about digikam
<dmcglone> No problem. I trust your judgment. You know much more than I.
<paultag> dmcglone, rock on. Now go have a beer :)
<dmcglone> :-( wish I could, it's sunday gotta long day tomorrow
<paultag> :(
<dmcglone> I was actually upset I couldn't drink at the bucks game
<dmcglone> who goes to a sporting event without beer!!!!
<paultag> aye
<dmcglone> LOL
<paultag> +1!!!
<paultag> dmcglone, OK, bug's sane. Roger doger
<dmcglone> I should've stole the tailgaters beer
<dmcglone> ;-)
<dmcglone> You mean bugs could go crazy?
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> they sure can dmcglone
<dmcglone> what did he do see a counselor?
<paultag> hehehe, yup. Dr. Paul
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> I may be a bug before the years up ;-)
<paultag> heheh, nah
<paultag> dmcglone, I sent that on to the buggers with Ubuntu proper. Hopefully it will get some love from someone who knows about it
<dmcglone> I hope so too. I like digikam, it's a good app
<dmcglone> I think it's worth keeping around
<dmcglone> what do you use?
<paultag> dmcglone, I usually do it by hand via DCIM, I don't like having apps do "smart" things ( most of the time )
<paultag> I'll script them to do smart things :P
<dmcglone> I see. I have a wife and 3 kids so I can't really go that route.
<paultag> dmcglone, aye, most people won't :)
<dmcglone> If my wife and kids didn't use the computer, I'd go 100% command line ;-)
<paultag> :)
<dmcglone> my wife is the worst one to scream at me when something isn't working up to her expectations
<dmcglone> first one that is
<paultag> Oh no :(
<paultag> I need to find me a wife who can program, that's for shit sure
<dmcglone> heaven forbid if she ever tried to import a video before today. I'd be in big trouble
<paultag> :)
<dmcglone> lol paultag
<paultag> forget wife, girlfriend
<dmcglone> lol
<paultag> I'm not getting tied down at 21 :P
 * canthus13 waited 'til 22.
<canthus13> :)
<dmcglone> I got tied down at 19
<canthus13> Wife was 19...
<dmcglone> I'm 39 now
<canthus13> dmcglone: Wow. 20 years. :)
 * Cheri703 doesn't program, but she does fix husband's computer...
 * canthus13 working on 14 here.
<Cheri703> it'll be 4 next month for me
<canthus13> Cheri703: It gets easier after 10.
<dmcglone> paultag: got to be careful, you get a wife that can program, you 2 will be fighting over who's better and which one will fix the computer
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> ha...I'd hope! we've had some rocky times
<paultag> dmcglone, that's one fight I want to have
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> You see, if you have a wife like I do that doesn't know jack about a computer, you can convince them it's all Microsoft's fault
<dmcglone> even when digikam acts up like it did today
<dmcglone> ;-)
<paultag> I love taking criticism more then most masochists
<canthus13> dmcglone: My wife knows just enough to know MS sucks.
<paultag> I thrive on it, and I'd love to have someone pick at mistakes
<dmcglone> canthus13: my wife thinks MS sucks because I've drilled it into her head! LOL
<canthus13> paultag: ...so you're Ernie to someone's Burt.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Mine knows from experience.
<dmcglone> paultag: did you ever notice that huge pimple on your shoulders? ;-)
<paultag> canthus13, hopefully a betty, not a burt
<paultag> dmcglone, is it bad I checked?
<dmcglone> it's huge man! ;-)
<dmcglone> got me some pecan pie. LOL
<dmcglone> I feel like going on a bug reporting spree... ;-)
<paultag> haha
 * dmcglone is going to become the most famous bug reporter in history
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> ...Huh.  1-800-GOOG-411 is no longer in service...
<dmcglone> matter of fact I gotta file that bug report, because my version of java still isn't perking my java for me
<dmcglone> was that a real number? if so, what in the world would someone need to call google for?
<dmcglone> unless they are going to share their millions of dollars with me, I have no reason to call
<canthus13> dmcglone: It was a free 411 service. It played an ad instead of charging you for phone numbe rlookups.
<canthus13> 1800-FREE-411 still works, though.
<dmcglone> what do deaf people need with 411? LMAO
<canthus13> Ah. you're deaf?
<dmcglone> yes sir
<dmcglone> :-)
<canthus13> Ok. Bet you'd have confused the hell out of it.  It uses voice recognition. (Used, anyway)
<canthus13> :)
<dmcglone> probably so
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> my voice isn't like a deaf persons though. LOL
 * canthus13 wonders why the hell GOOG-411 worked so well, but half his voicemail transcripts in google voice come out as 'Hey, yeah, a hey yeah yeah, hey hey yeah. to the hey yeah.'
<canthus13> Not always deaf?
<Cheri703> good point canthus13
<dmcglone> No I lost it when I was 7, but I do have a cochlear implant
<dmcglone> canthus13: I didn't know google voice had transcripting
<dmcglone> Oh by the way, Metallica rules! LOL
<dmcglone> what do you think Cheri703?
<dmcglone> about my voice that is?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Yeah. YOu can forward your vml to google voice and it will transcibe it. it's really great when it works, hilarious sometimes when it doesn't. :)
<dmcglone> when we spoke at the meeting, could you tell I was deaf?
<Cheri703> I think you have a bit of a "deaf accent" but not bad at all. I think I might notice it more because I have a deaf grandma and great uncle...
<dmcglone> huh. sounds like something funny to play around with
<dmcglone> cool
<Cheri703> I was going to say "I'm not a big fan of metallica, but if you are, go for it" ;)
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I've met people that when they found out I couldn't hear, they were like "but you don't sound like a deaf person" LOL
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> if I didn't know, and I wasn't acutely familiar with it, I probably wouldn't notice
<dmcglone> but then again, I've met people that thought I was a girl.... lol
<Cheri703> (oh, also my severely hard of hearing brother dated a deaf girl for a while, so also was around her)
<dmcglone> I've got a couple deaf friends, they are very hard to understand
 * canthus13 learned to fingerspell and some basic conversational sign when he was in high school because of a really cute deaf chick....
<canthus13> She never would give me a second glance, tho. :P
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<dmcglone> canthus13: probably cuz she didn't hear your cry for love ;-)
<dmcglone> I think a lot of my voice that you heard at the meet Cheri703 was nervousness too
<Cheri703> probably, meeting new people is always a little awkward
<dmcglone> I was nervous as hell
<dmcglone> and on top of it, I had that damn behemoth laptop!!!!
<canthus13> dmcglone: :P
<dmcglone> lol canthus13
<Cheri703> my brother sent me this a few years ago: http://www.dustinland.com/archives/archives319.html
<Cheri703> and if you want to read the comments, the related reddit post:
<Cheri703> http://www.reddit.com/comments/62v32/dorm_of_the_deaf_comic
<dmcglone> ha ha, good comics
<dmcglone> thanks
<dmcglone> thats a keeper
<Cheri703> yeah, it's pretty amusing
<Cheri703> I know my grandparents go camping with a lot of other deaf people, and I would imagine they'd be annoying to camp near...same reasons, not worried about being quiet at night and such
<dmcglone> I would agree
<dmcglone> all my life though I've been around hearing people, so I know I am aware at all times
<Cheri703> understandable
<dmcglone> Just in the past year I have reconnected with a couple of deaf friends I had when I was younger
<dmcglone> and that was due to facebook
<Cheri703> that's cool
<dmcglone> I can't believe it's only 8:18
<dmcglone> feels a lot later than that
<Cheri703> +1
<dmcglone> sometimes I wish it was closer to my bed time just so I'll have something to do.. LOL
<dmcglone> I could be coding, but I'm just too burnt out right now
<Cheri703> yeah, I should be getting some info for work, but...I can't even think about work without the stress levels rising sharply
<dmcglone> You seem to handle it well though :-)
<Cheri703> you don't hear me ranting about my idiot bosses every day -_-
<Cheri703> and this past week I've pretty much blown off most of what I should have done (non-urgent things) due to wanting to withdraw from everything due to the stress -_-
<dmcglone> doesn't matter if you rant, stomp your feet, scream, punch the wall, you are still handling it well :-)
<Cheri703> I physically react to stress, stomach aches, headaches, blood sugar goes all over the place...it's been a hard few weeks...
<dmcglone> thats how I am. I get ulcers
<dmcglone> and If I'm really stessed, I can't sleep
<Cheri703> :/ yeah
<dmcglone> but the older I get the more I realize only I can fix the situations I am in
<dmcglone> I started telling myself, whats so important about having all this stuff
<dmcglone> cell phone? cable, internet, all the un-necessities
<dmcglone> It's nice, but I think I dread on it to much
<dmcglone> I think sometimes about the days where we didn't have the internet and we would be outdoors doing something, or when cable tv was 19.00/month etc etc
<dmcglone> sometimes I think technology is ruining society :-/
<dmcglone> heck I can't even get my son off of the video games to do something anymore.
<dmcglone1> I'm back. got on the laptop
<dmcglone1> about to jump in the shower
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: where did you fill out your wiki?
<Cheri703> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cheri703
<Cheri703> are you wanting to create one?
<Cheri703> do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dmcglone or whatever (and be signed in via lp) and it'll ask if you want to make that page
<dmcglone1> I was thinking about it, I noticed I had a link on my lp for a wiki and I looked into it and seen yours and other peoples
<dmcglone1> it was out of curiosity mostly
<dmcglone1> I was thinking about getting a jabber account, just so it wouldn't be blank on my page. ;-)
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone1> when you created your wiki did you use a template
<Cheri703> someone else did the formatting for me
<Cheri703> it's fairly similar to a lot of folks', you can copy it if you want
<dmcglone1> I chose to go with the "Membership template"
<Cheri703> that works
<dmcglone1> Ok done
<dmcglone1> :-)
<Cheri703> :)
<dmcglone1> I do have to say that navigating Ubuntu's pages are a pain in the butt
<Cheri703> yes
<dmcglone1> wow I just noticed you became a moderator
<dmcglone1> :-)
<Cheri703> well, just a reloco lead
<dmcglone1> Oh, the one in mansfield?
<dmcglone1> Ah cool
<Cheri703> they just put the thingy on there to show that I guess...not an op
<Cheri703> yeah, had our first ubuntu hour this past week
<dmcglone1> very nice
<dmcglone1> how many turned out this week?
<Cheri703> heh, me and one guy that found out about loco's and ubu hour that day :)
<Cheri703> but it was cool. he's been programming for 44 years!
<Cheri703> and I taught him about ssh -X :)
<dmcglone1> cool
<Cheri703> yeah, and Unit193 is going to try to come in a few weeks :)
<dmcglone1> cool
<dmcglone1> I missed the last couple meets here :-(
<dmcglone1> Ok, I'm going to hop off here.
<dmcglone1> I'll catch everyone later
<canthus13> paultag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QrnwoO1-8A&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<canthus13> Everyone says 'hi'.
<BiosElement> hi
<dmcglone> what ya guys up to?
<dmcglone> I had to eat dinner and put the new tags on my wifes car
 * canthus13 is working. :P
<dmcglone> Your always working dude!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-16
<canthus13> Yup. Jobs suck.
<Cheri703> don't know who/what you're referring to, but I WHOLEHEARTEDLY AGREE!
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> 16 minutes left...
<Cheri703> you can do it!
<dmcglone> Hey guys, I hooked up another monitor and I can't seem to make each monitor act as a desktop, anyone know how to do that?
<Cheri703> you want them both to have taskbars and such?
<dmcglone> yeah, but I want each monitor to act as a desktop
<dmcglone> a seperate desktop that is
<Cheri703> I don't think it works that way...
<Cheri703> at least not to my knowledge
<Cheri703> one is an extension of the other
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> then in that case, how do I tell the monitors which monitor I want the taskbar and stuff on?
<Cheri703> one sec
<canthus13> dmcglone: Use a hammer.
<dmcglone> LOL canthus
<Navirio> lol
<Cheri703> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052784
<dmcglone> thanks Cheri703 be right back
<Cheri703> toward the bottom, there's a script called chprimon "change primary monitor"
<dmcglone> I can't figure out what resolutions to pick for each monitor
<dmcglone> I'm getting a cut off wallpaper on one of them
<dmcglone> I've managed to make windows appear on different desktops
<dmcglone> but I had to go with 640 x 480 (4:3) on one and 720 x 400 (9:5) on the other.. Everything is HUGE!
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> ok...wait, I'm confused
<Cheri703> why wouldn't it work with normal (appropriate) resolutions
<dmcglone> I don't know, If I put the normal resolutions on each monitor, it is cutting off the right side and not stretching the desktop all the way over
<Cheri703> well, the wallpaper will be weird, but did other windows not fit?
<dmcglone> they fit, but if I accidentally drag them over the part where there is no wall paper, I get a bunch of windows
<Cheri703> weird
<dmcglone> let me show you screenshots
<dmcglone> hang on
<dmcglone> here ya go: http://www.flickr.com/photos/55454230@N06/
<Cheri703> that's weird
<dmcglone> oh cool, I clicked in the monitor preferences "same image on all monitors" thinking I needed that but remembered thats not what I wanted so I unchecked it and hit apply and  now all is working correctly!!
<Cheri703> ah, awesome :)
<dmcglone> weird
<dmcglone> thats a bug I've gotta report, but don't know how. I'll have to get with paultag for that one
<Cheri703> yeah, I have no idea
<dmcglone> Ha! I am able to drag the taskbars to either screen!
<dmcglone> didn't need that script after all
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> that might be a 10.10 thing
<Cheri703> I'm still using 10.04
<dmcglone> what I did was uncheck the "expand" in the properties and then drag it
<dmcglone> but now I can't find my screenlets
<dmcglone> I'm gonna log out and back and see what happens
<dmcglone> found em
<dmcglone> :-)
<Cheri703> awesome
<dmcglone> This is cool
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> heh, dual monitors is fun
<dmcglone> I'll be back
<dmcglone> Ah the possibilities!
<canthus13> bah. crashed Titan somehow whilst setting up a client's machine on my bench. :(
<Cheri703> titan?
<canthus13> Titan.  My web server.
<Cheri703> ah
<canthus13> There are Titan and Bob, my servers, then Akima, Gune, Tek, and Stith, my desktop and laptops... Then Korso, the name for whatever I happen to be running in virtualbox at the moment.
 * canthus13 named his machines after Titan A.E. characters/places.
<Cheri703> ha
<Cheri703> I was thinking of titan ae when you said titan
<Cheri703> I like that movie
<Cheri703> just watched it a few weeks ago actually
<canthus13> :)  My youngest's middle name is Kael after the lead character. (My oldest picked it)
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> I'm still not sure how I managed to crash Titan... Well.. maybe snagging the keyboard.. It *IS* a ps/2 keyboard, after all...
<Cheri703> perhaps
<Unit193> I use the Greek alphabet for computer names (Beta is Virtual)
<canthus13> That's kinda boring. :P
<Unit193> I don't think so
<Unit193> I know some place that uses President names...
<canthus13> The university I went to back in 1993 used Muppet names for it's Vaxen...
<canthus13> the Comp Sci student machine was Beaker.
<Cheri703> the ones that stay at the house are pretty generically named "cdesktop" for my desktop, "ubuprint" for the print server, "ancient" for the 10 yr old dell server
<Cheri703> at OLF, someone with the computer name "behemoth" connected to my wifi...
<Unit193> I think the "Sarah-PC" "Johnsons-VIAO" stuff is really boring...
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I try to keep it relatively simple, and something I will remember. I also have a specific ip numbering system I use, helps me remember which is which
 * canthus13 thinks seeing 'Sarah-Laptop' and 'HP-Owner' is wonderful when picking targets at a public wi-fi.
<Unit193> I like the people with WEP :)
<canthus13> Willfully Eluding Protection?
 * Unit193 Cracked WEP once in 3min :)
<Unit193> On our router with BackTrack 4
<canthus13> Cracking's the easy part.  It usually takes about 10-15 minutes for me to collect enough IVs to crack 128-bit.  After that, less than 1 minute on a 2ghz p4.
<dmcglone> I cracked WEP in 2 seconds once
<dmcglone> I knew my password thats how ;-)
<canthus13> That's not cracking. :P
<dmcglone> to me it is, I am very forgetful sometimes
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> canthus13: The whole process was in 3min
<canthus13> Unit193: Wow. How'd you force enough IVs?
 * canthus13 can't usually gather enough IVs that fast even with injection.
<Unit193> Started a video over the network :)
<Unit193> They just shot up after that...
<canthus13> Bah. Why did't I think of that? I was getting overly-technical and ping-flooding with 5 machines.
 * canthus13 couldn't remember the password for his router and lost the WEP key, didn't feel like resetting it and having to redo all his port forwards. :P
<dmcglone> Are there certain backgrounds that look good on 2 monitors?
<dmcglone> sorry to bust up your hackin discussion
<canthus13> dmcglone: Sure. Look for dual-monitor wallpapers.
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> That was my first try at WEP (we have someone with WEP on our street)
<canthus13> I've cracked every router in range of my house for fun.
<dmcglone> are there any on art.gnome.org?
<Unit193> No WPA?
<canthus13> I have no idea.
<canthus13> Unit193: Just mine.
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you broadcast your SSID?
<canthus13> Yup. How else can I insult my neighbors?
<canthus13> (I'm kidding...)
<canthus13> SSIDs *can* be useful for starting rumors, though. :)
<Unit193> I have 2 routers, 1:Tomato WPA AES not broadcasting 2:DD-WRT WPA TKIP broadcasting
 * BiosElement thinks people who commit huge binary's to git need to have their git install removed
<dmcglone> is mac address filtering good?
<dmcglone> I'm headed off to bed. night everyone :-)
<BiosElement> dmcglone, Sometimes
<BiosElement> And night
<canthus13> dmcglone: It's good... Unless someone runs a man-in-the-middle attack.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<_bbb> morning doug
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<_bbb> fear
<canthus13> courage
<thafreak> embarassment
<canthus13> randiness
<thafreak> truthiness
<canthus13> tastiness
<thafreak> So apparently, you should be careful about what you put on a resume, as it may come back to haunt you for years
<thafreak> I made the mistake of listing C# way back
<_bbb> yeah i saw your fb post
<_bbb> re .net
<thafreak> and even though it's currently not listed anymore, some random recruiters still have old copies of my resume
<thafreak> I told the one guy to throw away and resume he has for me because it's obvious the only thing current is my name
<thafreak> I fsck'ing hate head hunters...
 * thafreak SMASH
<_bbb> as you were ranting i got an email from robert half
<greyfox-> Oh geez, robert half. F those guys. They are like something straight out of the movie Boiler Room.
<greyfox-> ...at least, the guys I talked to (and the guys a friend of mine talked to about 2 years later) sure were.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-17
<canthus13> wohoo... http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/the-lay-scientist/2010/nov/15/3
<Navirio> though no one is awake i thought id present this photo of nearly all the ubuntu disk ever shipped to me  http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs946.snc4/73945_142898232428670_100001254832940_290900_269600_n.jpg
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Wow, look at that, 8:30 on the nose
<paultag> morning ohio :)
<paultag> heyya thafreak
<thafreak> sup tagamuffin
<thafreak> grad students are pointless
 * canthus13 thought grad students were quite pointy.
<paultag> me gusta
<jacob> :D
<paultag> thafreak, yeah?
<jacob> .a
<paultag> heyya jacob, you beast you
<jacob> paultag: that's quite an awesome PS job
<paultag> jacob, if I had more time i'd blend the two to make it look like meat-ey
<jacob> lol.
<paultag> that would be disturbing
<jacob> quite
<paultag> but awesome
<paultag> jacob, you were going for that, right?
<jacob> I suppose
<jacob> when that picture was taken I was just hungry (we had a slow waiter)
<jacob> but this works too :D
<paultag> hahahahahaha
<paultag> jacob, fuck it, I'm fixing it
<jacob> oh man
<jacob> well have fun with it -- i'm off to class
<paultag> kk
<paultag> came out shitty jacob. Oh well
<paultag> good enough for goverment work
<paultag> BBL
<paultag> one love
<thafreak> crack hamburger
 * thafreak thinks that's what tag eats for lunch
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> thafreak, damn skippy it is :)
 * canthus13 pokes at virtualbox.
 * canthus13 can't get the stupid thing to recognize the correct resolution of his screen in the console. :(
<jacob> paultag: awesome
<Navirio> ah yay so people are awake
<Navirio> whos in the room?
<Cheri703> yo
<Navirio> though no one is awake i thought id present this photo of nearly all the ubuntu disk ever shipped to me  http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs946.snc4/73945_142898232428670_100001254832940_290900_269600_n.jpg
<Navirio> i said it this morning like an idiot
<Navirio> so what do u think cheri?
<Cheri703> yeah, I saw that this morning
<Cheri703> I've always burned mine. I don't see why I need all of the packaging and such. but I get why other people do
<Navirio> *scrolls up* but you didnt give me a response no one did
<Cheri703> I saw it at like 11am
<Cheri703> and then left for a client
<Navirio> i was cleanin some things out and threw em away
<Navirio> not the disk tho
<Navirio> i got a roll
<Cheri703> MANY people lurk/read but don't respond, this is irc after all
<Navirio> i used to take the stickers and put em on the signs as i crossed the highway
<Navirio> there resilient
<Navirio> i wanna get like a 50 pound roll of em
<Navirio> just get any thing i pass
 * Cheri703 would not be pleased as the owner of something that got stickers stuck on it
 * Cheri703 doesn't even put stickers on her laptop
<Navirio> ironically since i only do signs and etc so ppl see em
<Navirio> u as a tax payer are sorta the owner
<Cheri703> still vandalism...
<Navirio> lol negativity
<Cheri703> lol (mostly) law abiding citizen
<Navirio> lol things bend within a moral confine
<Cheri703> when I see stickers all over signs and whatever (especially on many of them on the same road) I just go "ugh, they're off the list of anything I ever have any interest in knowing about"
<Navirio> lol
<Navirio> we do it in a well ordered manner
<Navirio> if we ever get more and get around to it ill take pics
<Navirio> with the flash off of course
<Cheri703> well, some people might respond to that, I personally don't
<jacob> panera is pretty full :o
<Navirio> ?
<jacob> ubuntu-hour
<jacob> don't see anyone else here yet
<jacob> i could just be in the wrong place
<Navirio> i cant do much about that
<Navirio> no ride
<Navirio> nor wud i fit in
<jacob> pff, that's what they all say ;)
<Navirio> lol
<Navirio> till i get there
<Navirio> use 10 fake names
<Navirio> and leave
<jacob> why fake
<Navirio> well it starts as an utter dislike to the sound of my name then ends in just plain privacy and anoninymity
<jacob> oh
<jacob> or you're just being pessimistic :P
<Navirio> nah
<jacob> anywho, brb. going to poke around
<Navirio> my name has 3 sylables in it
<Navirio> causes an ugly stop in your mind
<gilbert> jacob: sorry, couldn't make it tonight :(
<jacob> gilbert: no worries
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-18
<Cheri703> sooooo. I'm bored. And I need a new job.
<Cheri703> I'm working on a contract to present to my current bosses, but I'm under no illusions that they'll agree to it
<canthus13> sounds like loads of fun...
<Cheri703> SUPER loads of fun...CRAP loads of fun
<gilbert> jacob: anybody else eventually show?
<canthus13> Super crap. :)
 * Cheri703 has a good start to what will be in the contract, also fun comment from a friend's friend's mom (who works for the IRS specializing in small business stuff) "QUIT AND REPORT THEM! $10,000 minimum fine!"
 * BiosElement wonders if this is the "Lets annoy people while still getting away with it"-us-oh room >.>
<Cheri703> ...?
 * Cheri703 is sorry if she was annoying :)
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Wasn't really referring to you. >.<
<Cheri703> kk, didn't *think* so, but just making sure ;)
<BiosElement> BTW paultag any word on the council apps? Be nice if we got those on the public list or something.
<BiosElement> Trying to strike while the iron's hot and all that.
<Cheri703> jacob: how does one get permission to add to the loco calendar?
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Probably nag paultag, IIRC jacob didn't have access.
<Cheri703> ok, I couldn't remember who it was
<Cheri703> someone gave canthus13 access I thought...
<BiosElement> I'll see if I can findout real quick
<Cheri703> I don't remember
<Cheri703> I had some dates I'd like to add for the mansfield ubuntu hours
<BiosElement> Bah, naturally, unlike every other google-thing, the cal hides the owner. I don't have a way to find out who's it is. Be nice if we had a real alternative to google cal too >.>
 * Cheri703 likes google cal for most stuff
<BiosElement> Seems silly to use a closed-source proprietary app for things. ;) (Half kidding) But really though, I'll see what I can workup. I think drupal has a decent cal system which we could give actual permissions/approval to things. Might be a cool example to set for other loco's + give a spot for re-loco news etc. I'll see what I can workup.
<Cheri703> go for it! I have NO idea what's involved in that
<Cheri703> :)
<BiosElement> ^_^
<Cheri703> sometimes I call my brother and I'm all "hey, would it be possible to write up something to blah blah this and do this other thing with it?" and he's like, "uhm....theoretically, yes...realistically, it'd take a REALLY long time" or something. I have no programming knowledge.
<BiosElement> Heck that 'is' a drupal install right now. >.< I thought it looked familiar.
<BiosElement> Cheri703, Heh, sometimes 'simple' is complex and 'complex' is simple. Just takes a bit of understanding of how things are done
<Cheri703> I usually just look around for stuff that could be modified to suit my purposes
<BiosElement> That's typically the best way
<paultag> BiosElement, aye
<paultag> Cheri703, I do have permissions
<paultag> Cheri703, what do you need when, where ( with details, plox :) )
<Cheri703> well, same as last week's actually, for 11/18 (today :) ) and then every 2 weeks thereafter
<paultag> Cheri703, what time, where ( including address ) and description
<paultag> Cheri703, also is it week 1 and 3 or every other week?
<Cheri703> can you copy last week's?
<Cheri703> if not, that's fine
<Cheri703> it will be every other week, but starting this week (if we'd started last week it'd hit thanksgiving, christmas eve eve, etc)
<Cheri703> 6pm Mansfield / Ontario Panera Bread (can get address, one sec)
<paultag> Ahha!
<Cheri703> 6pm at the Panera
<Cheri703> Bread off Lexington-Springmill Road (across from Meijer) 2070 Walker
<Cheri703> Lake Rd, Ontario, OH 44906-1426
<paultag> thanks Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> sure sure
<Cheri703> so 11/18, 12/2, etc
<paultag> Cheri703, all set
<Cheri703> awesome, thanks :)
<paultag> np, ty
<Cheri703> whoever writes up the reports of what happens in the loco each month can put down 2 ubuntu hours in mansfield
<paultag> Cheri703, no one does. We got yelled at for it
<Cheri703> freaking computer
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<canthus13> BiosElement: Jacob should have access. he gave *ME* access. :)
<Cheri703> canthus13: I knew I wasn't crazy
<Navirio> this is starting to anger me lol
<Cheri703> ?
<Navirio> rofl im watching breaking bad and they described botnets lol
<jacob> ok, cheri has access now
<canthus13> Should prolly tell her that.... :)
<jacob> yeah, whenever she's back online
<paultag> What's up Ohio?
<paultag> Navirio, haha
<BiosElement> Nothing apparently paultag
<paultag> mmmhum
<jacob> trololo
<paultag> lololol
<jacob> olololo
<paultag> lololololool
<jacob> c-c-c-broken.
<paultag> awww
<jacob> waaa
<canthus13> whaa?
 * Cheri703 is the only attendee of mansfield ubuntu hour :/
<Cheri703> but still enjoying my peppermint hot cocoa :)
<jacob> Cheri703: :( :) gotta start somewhere
<Cheri703> had one last week, he said he'd be here this week, but something may have come up...
<Cheri703> going to every other week after this
<jacob> fair enough
<Cheri703> but yeah jacob, I think we'll get a few more after a while
<jacob> oh yeah, you have calendar access now too
<Cheri703> saw that, thanks :)
<jacob> np
<Cheri703> once some work stuff calms down, I'll probably be working on advertising a bit for the reloco...we'll see
<Cheri703> there is some middle aged guy in the corner with hipster glasses, an ipad and a t-shirt that says "top 10 good things about liberals" and they're all blank -_-
<dmcglone> Hi everyone
<Cheri703> hey
<dmcglone> Hi. I got a parent teacher conference in about 15 minutes. Kids.. they keep you buisy! :-)
<Cheri703> heh
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Derath-Srvr> paultag, you around?
<Derath-Srvr> paultag, poke
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, hey
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, I'm here, what's up
<Derath-Srvr> Hey cool
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, just working out what I want to cook in the morning :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, How's life? Long time no chat
<Derath-Srvr> Did you get a hold of your ShipIt contact?
<Derath-Srvr> Been busy
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, Yes, but no response. I've only sent one email, so it's worth another
<Derath-Srvr> teaching at Sinclair, getting a job at the AF Base, new kid, and a toddler lol
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, here's what'll be good -- if you can draft up and kick out to shippit ( I wrote up the protocol on the wiki ) and CC me, I'll stamp it
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, that way I don't fuck up and you will know exactly what's up
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, that's kickass, congrats my friend!
<Derath-Srvr> okay, I'll take a browse and see what I can figure out
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, let me find the link, sec
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, exciting times
<Derath-Srvr> Just met with my future boss earlier today, seems really cool...
<Derath-Srvr> and in the office, I'll be the only Linux guy for right now, but I'll be training others lol
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, between https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, that's great, congrats!
<Derath-Srvr> It's funny how he talked about his plans... said they usually get guys straight out of college who spent more time in front of the computer than dating...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, haha aye
<Derath-Srvr> So he's getting some officers who can do the face-to-faces with general and such, so the geeks can just worry about doing their jobs
<paultag> aye
<Derath-Srvr> Laughed since I'm both a geek and a face-to-face person (from teaching)
<paultag> haha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-19
<Derath-Srvr> I'll have to do the email later tonight... mind sending me a msg with those links so I don't loose them?
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, will do. Email or PM?
<Derath-Srvr> either
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, I'll send an emil :)
<Derath-Srvr> th
<Derath-Srvr> thx
<Derath-Srvr> At the LUG meeting now, and there were some questions about it
<paultag> all set Derath-Srvr
<Derath-Srvr> sweet
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, aye
<Derath-Srvr> and for the record, trying to read assembly SUCKS
<Derath-Srvr> err Assembly rather
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, hahaha aye, I had to do it for my kernel :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, what flavor?
<paultag> I know nasm
<Derath-Srvr> tbh, not sure, primarily IA-32
<jacob> (at least it's not sparc...)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, there are a few flavors, intel, gcc, nasm
<paultag> +1 jacob
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, and they are all IA-32
<Derath-Srvr> Intel
<paultag> Ah, that sucks Derath-Srvr, syntax is all funky
<paultag> nasm is great
<Derath-Srvr> job will be reverse engineering, so...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, aye
<Derath-Srvr> Reading some books on it now, at least to get a basic understanding before I start my job
<Derath-Srvr> Cool things about it are: Federal Employee and PAY!
<paultag> aye
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, been a long damn time coming, you deserve it
<Derath-Srvr> Agreed!
<Derath-Srvr> from what I can tell, it'll be around 49k-59k/yr
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, 'grats! :)
<Derath-Srvr> ty
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, small turn out tonight for LUG...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr, oh no :(
<Derath-Srvr> hopefully more will show up, and I've also converted 1 or 2 of my students...
<Derath-Srvr> they are planning on re-formatting, installing Ubuntu, and putting Windows in a VM/VBox
<Derath-Srvr> err, planning during the winter break that is
<Derath-Srvr> I'll have to get them into the LoCo
<paultag> +1
<dmcglone> I'm back.
<dmcglone> anybody here run compiz with dual monitors?
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone> Hey Everyone exciting news, anyone want to hear???
<dmcglone> Oh well your gonna hear it anyway
<dmcglone> Ubuntu One is working! :-)
<Unit193> How so? contacts?
<dmcglone> Yeah
<dmcglone> well I was wrong, it doesn't exactly seem to be working :-(
<canthus13> ...and you're surprised?
<Unit193> He's not here anymore...
<canthus13> Meh. I should prolly unignore parts/joins
<dmcglone> Hey everyone, I was messing around on my desktop and uninstalled compiz and now nothing on my desktop works, I think I uninstalled more than I bargained for, does anyone know what I can do to get things back?
<gilbert> dmcglone: what's missing?
<canthus13> ls
<canthus13> bah.
<dmcglone> my desktop menus and my cursor is a black X and I can't choose any of the visual effects in the right click menu of the desktop
<dmcglone> and my window borders are missing
<dmcglone> no minimize, maximize or close
<Cheri703> dang boy, you messed it up GOOD! ;) I have no idea what is wrong with it :)
 * Cheri703 just antagonizes
<dmcglone> I renamed my .gnome2 .gnome2.old but no help
<dmcglone> I re-installed compiz, still nothing
<gilbert> it sounds like the window manager isn't even starting if you've only got the X cursor
<gilbert> which makes sense if compiz was ur window manager, and now you have none
<dmcglone> yup, and I think when I uninstalled compiz it took the window manager
<dmcglone> but if I uninstalled compiz, shouldn't gnome's window manager take over?
<gilbert> dmcglone: try installing "gnome-desktop-environment"
<dmcglone> ok hang on
<gilbert> dmcglone: probably, but you may have lost that at some point
<dmcglone> it says no such package
<dmcglone> compiz-gnome maybe?
<gilbert> dmcglone: if you want to go back to compiz, then install those packages
<gilbert> dmcglone: i was trying to get you back to metacity
<gilbert> dmcglone: i don't know the gnome metapackage on ubuntu, gnome-desktop-environment is debian's package.  you need to find the equivalent
<dmcglone> I think my xorg file is borked! I'll fix this tomorrow
<dmcglone> I need to get some sleep.
<dmcglone> g'night everyone
<dmcglone> I'm so pissed! I wouldn't recommend linux to my worst enemy
<thafreak> Get coffee first....then break the production server....or break production server then get coffee...hmmm
<paultag> thafreak, get coffee and spill it on the server
<paultag> thafreak, kill two birds with one stone
<thafreak> Oh...not that kind of break :)
<thafreak> just config wise
<paultag> ahha
<thafreak> making a radical change
<thafreak> currently have lighttd spawning trac fcgi instances
<paultag> aye
<thafreak> switching to individually spawning fcgi trac processes, and totally removing lighttpd from the picture
<thafreak> that way, when a trac instance gobbles all the system ram, I can restart just that one process...and not have to take EVERY project down
<paultag> +1
<thafreak> I think coffee first...that way, I stay caffinated during the battle that is about to ensue :)
<paultag> +1
<thafreak> http://sbolen.me/2010/11/19/chicago-woman-freedom-fondled-by-tsa-at-lambert-intl-airport-in-st-louis/
<BiosElement> paultag, You got all your apps now :P
<paultag> BiosElement, I've got a few, that's for sure
<dmcglone> whats up everyone
<dmcglone> Is anyone home?
<canthus13> Umm.. Freedom-fondled? Hrm...
<dmcglone> everyone probably seen my rant this morning
 * Cheri703 wasn't around most of the day
<dmcglone> I ended up having to re-install 10.10. I messed it up pretty bad last night
<dmcglone> I was so upset this morning
<Cheri703> that sucks
<dmcglone> Oh well, it was due for a fresh install anyway.
<Cheri703> it works
<dmcglone> Yeah it's actually working really well at the moment
<Cheri703> good good
<dmcglone> I'm actually using empathy chat right now, works really good too.
<Cheri703> good good
<dmcglone> now I've got to get everything back the way it was though. That'll probably take a few days
<Cheri703> yeah, that's the frustrating part of a new install
<dmcglone> gotta get my webserver set back up, my extra partitions
<dmcglone> I wish I knew how to take a snapshot of the install after I get all that stuff up and running so I can just "install".. lol
<dmcglone> what sucks is having to run in 1024x768 so my desktop will span both monitors
<dmcglone> it's not that bad, but everything looks so oversized
<dmcglone> I'm used to 1440
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> Oh jeez, in empathy if you type bigger than the window the window keeps expanding instead of starting a new line
<dmcglone> now I've got this window spanning both monitors
 * Cheri703 is bored...
<Cheri703> and it's only 7pm -_-
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-20
<dmcglone> I forgot how to mount an ext3 partition with fstab
<dmcglone> what is wrong with this line:
<dmcglone> /dev/sdb8 /home/david/www ext3 user,auto,umask=0 0 0
<dmcglone> I got it
<gilbert> dmcglone: u get ur desktop back?
<dmcglone> Yeah, I ended up re-installing 10.10
<gilbert> well, that's annoying
<dmcglone> I'm think I'm glad I did though
<gilbert> why?
<dmcglone> things just seem to be coming together much  much better on a fresh install instead of upgrades
<dmcglone> I got things working that I couldn't before
<dmcglone> I just finished setting up my mounts and shares and it was so much easier than previous releases
<dmcglone> and Ubuntu one is working!
<dmcglone> I was sitting here trying to figure out if there was a setting for drag and drop. it's
<dmcglone> quite dumb that in nautilus when dragging and dropping, it doesn't "move" the item, but it copies
<dmcglone> it instead.
<dmcglone> If I wanted a copy, I would have copied and pasted, not try to move it
<dmcglone> lol
<gilbert> i think if you right click and drag it'll give you the option
<dmcglone> I just tried. no go. the sub-menu comes up instead
<dmcglone> middle click
<dmcglone> ha ha
<dmcglone> cool
<dmcglone> at first I didn't like the new  location bar, but I found out if you start typing with a "/" the bar becomes
<dmcglone> editable
<Cheri703> or ctrl L
<Cheri703> I believe
<dmcglone> that works too Cheri703
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> I've just about got my system back to where I left off
<dmcglone> and it's been so easy.
<dmcglone> from now on i'm never upgrading. it's all fresh installs or nothing
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> every folder in /home has an option to synchronise with U1
<dmcglone> it's weird how an upgrade didn't give this stuff, but a fresh install did
<gilbert> dmcglone: thats because it won't touch your dotfiles
 * canthus13 touches gilbert's .dotfiles.
<paultag> canthus13, hey! Those are private!
<paultag> do you like touching his privates?
<canthus13> paultag: ...Which is why I refrained from biting them. :)
<paultag> oh lawdy
<canthus13> ...or setting them aflame.
<gilbert> paultag: the tsa likes touching my privates a lot more than canthus13
<canthus13> gilbert: That would be a sweet job for a pervert.
<paultag> gilbert, :)
 * canthus13 wonders how many sex offenders are currently working for the TSA....
<Cheri703> gilbert: you beat me to the tsa joke
 * Cheri703 was in the other room
<paultag> Cheri703, how are things with the UBT? Any issues so far?
<Cheri703> uhm, I think my skill level as far as helping people is somewhat behind the general curve in there, but I'm learning as I go and I'm able to help at least some people
<Cheri703> I also try to point out gui ways of doing things if the person seems overwhelmed...
<Cheri703> but pretty much my involvement is limited to irc atm
<paultag> Cheri703, OK, rad.
<paultag> Cheri703, totally normal and expected
<Cheri703> :)
<gilbert> what's UBT?
<Cheri703> ubuntu beginners team
<gilbert> paultag: what's the timeline/plan for council? seems like there needs to be an election since there's so much interest
<paultag> +1 gilbert
<paultag> gilbert, I'm going to wait until I'm not getting emails anymore, put up the names and hold a simple vote. top 3 get in
<gilbert> paultag: sounds like a good plan to me
<paultag> outstanding
<gilbert> paultag: i should probably work on the council makeup document i promised to Jacob
<paultag> gilbert, :)
<canthus13> paultag: Apparently, bruce schneier is recommending that all men wear kilts through airport security.
<Cheri703> it's jeffery goldberg
<Cheri703> he's referencing him
<canthus13> Ah.
<Cheri703> *bruce is referencing the other guy
 * Cheri703 read the article
<canthus13> Still. I like the idea. :)
 * canthus13 will have to try it.
 * gilbert wishes he had a kilt
<Navirio> kilts for sale
<canthus13> gilbert: Try a schoolgirl skirt.
<Navirio> high quality
<Navirio> Teh fuck^
<Navirio> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/6550/leolaws.jpg
<canthus13> gilbert: It's plaid, pleated....
<Navirio> i just spent 20 minutes doing this^
<gilbert> Cheri703: don't have any of those handy either :-/
<Navirio> lol
<BiosElement> paultag, Council makeup doc?
<canthus13> Eh? Council has to wear makeup?
<gilch> anyone home?
<dmcglone> Home, but not very awake :-)
<dmcglone1> Am I still here?
<dmcglone1> brb
<paultag> Howdy all
<BiosElement> Hmm...you know your ads are getting annoying when you have an extension made like this: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/idkjdjficifbfjjkdkiimioljbloddpl
<deejoe> ayup
<Cheri703> trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on getting a new phone this week or wait til january...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-11-21
<dmcglone> Hi Everyone
<dmcglone> anyone know much about resolutions?
<deejoe> some people like to make them at the beginning of the year?
<dmcglone> Cheri703: I can't remember the name of that firefox addon for tabs. Do you remember?
<Cheri703> tab mix plus
<dmcglone> Ah thanks, I got that on my screen right now, but wasn't sure if it's the one I wanted to add
<dmcglone> I'm also going back to Xmarks, because when I re-installed the firefox sync, I forgot my "phrase" to finish the setup and when I generated a new one, all my bookmarks were lost. But luckily I have a copy on my laptop that I will sync with Xmarks then sync to my desktop.
<Cheri703> that's good :)
<dmcglone> did you get the e-mail that Xmarks was not going anywhere?
<Cheri703> yeah, but they might start charging
<dmcglone> well if that happens I'll find something else :-(
<Cheri703> :/ yeah
<dmcglone> well Xmarks to the rescue :-)
<dmcglone> Got all my bookmarks back. I didn't have to go through all that
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> now I need my "read it later" :-)
<dmcglone> I love my read it later. keeps my bookmarks all nice and tidy
<dmcglone> read it later now has syncing too. Nice!
<BiosElement> LOL Gotta love Icculus's twitter bio: "Don't ask me about UT3"
<deejoe> ICCULUS!
<deejoe> is tweeting the Helping Friendly Book 140 chars at a time?
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> It's scary but I'm starting to like comcast
<BiosElement> They called BS on Charter's new "Strict bandwidth enforcement" policy. According to comcast it costs like 7 dollars a house to double the bandwidth of an entire block. >.<
<canthus13> eh?
<BiosElement> canthus13, Latest in the ISP 'lets kill p2p' saga.
<dmcglone> Hiya everyone
<BiosElement> Hey dmcglone
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> blarghy blargh?
<Cheri703> blarghity blarghy blargh?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-14
<pcnerd9000> hey
<pcnerd9000> how do i join the Ohio team?
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy thafreak
<thafreak> Check out: https://pagekite.net/wiki/OpenSource/
<thafreak> can use it to tunnel connections through firewalls without having people need to poke holes in their NAT
<Unit193> Howdy toddc and welcome to the Ubuntu Ohio LoCo!
<toddc> good morning all
<Unit193> Good afternoon
<_bbb> salutations
<thafreak> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-15
<Jackinmycock> Hey
<paultag> super cool story, bro
<thafreak> quiet in here eh?
<paultag> yeah, a skitch
<paultag> man, my terminal thing is working pretty well
<dzho> terminal thing
<dzho> oh, the VTmumble?
<paultag> humm?
<paultag> dzho: oh, no, the VTE libs / impl I've been working on
<dzho> ah
<paultag> I've got very very rough pre-VT100 support
<paultag> it supports basic curses
<paultag> and it hello worlds
<paultag> but it looks sexy
<thafreak> so you ditched X then? ;)
<dzho> the world needs lots of wheels
<paultag> that's the idea :)
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/XtYDt.png
<paultag> even has basic background support
<jrgifford> paultag: heh, nice
<paultag> it not close to done
<paultag> but it does the basics
<paultag> and I can use a terminal for most things that are not curses
<paultag> vim might work. let me check
<paultag> yep
<paultag> works great
<jrgifford> :D
<paultag> irssi is a bit flaky
<jrgifford> weechat?
<paultag> but that's because it uses VT100 DEC codes
<paultag> no way jrgifford
<paultag> I'm going to fix it
<jrgifford> awesome.
<paultag> I need to add UTF-8 support after
<paultag> but it worksish
<jrgifford> (i wish i had that much time :P)
<paultag> then, I ditch X, write applets, and finish it up
<paultag> jrgifford: bah
<paultag> jrgifford: this is hacking on lunchbreaks and weekends
<jrgifford> paultag: wow, ok, wish I had those skillz.
<paultag> https://github.com/paultag/libansi
<paultag> https://github.com/paultag/shibuya
<paultag> that's it
<paultag> both are very small
<paultag> state diagram for libansi - http://tag.pault.ag/state-changes.png
<paultag> it's all very simple
<jrgifford> thats simpler than i thought it'd be.
<paultag> jrgifford: I toldja.
<paultag> compare that to Fluxbox's internal-deps graph
<jrgifford> lol
<paultag> http://people.ubuntu.com/~paultag/fluxbox/fluxbox-deps.png
<paultag> otherwise known as "pasta with labels"
<jrgifford> lol
<dzho> yeah, I had to stop the dl for that picture
<dzho> that last one.  it was just too beaucoup
<paultag> dzho: it's 18 megs
<paultag> that models all the #import lines in Fluxboix
<paultag> box *
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-16
<Unit193> jrgifford: Welcome back
<jrgifford> Unit193: thanks.
<Unit193> Anything go crazy in AskUbuntu land?
<jrgifford> looks like my server had a heartattck...
<jrgifford> crazy? not really
<Unit193> Eh, that's not good (server)
<jrgifford> its what i get for switching to precise. :D
<Unit193> Heh, a few others have too
<jrgifford> so far, i've had very few problems
<jrgifford> mainly with node.js
<jrgifford> but other than that, it's been smooth so far. :P
<Unit193> I'm still with Natty on this computer, won't reboot :P
<jrgifford> heh
<Unit193> I'd assume not many changes, and that you're using actual Ubuntu
<jrgifford> YEAH. I love this kind of update
<jrgifford> new packages to be installed, and I get some free space. :D
<Unit193> That's handy
<jrgifford> very
<Unit193> I have an old video card that isn't supported well at all :/
<Unit193> When it works, don't turn it off (ksplice helps)
<jrgifford> i tried ksplice.
<jrgifford> it kinda wasn't happy with me. :P
<Unit193> Uptime of 80 days isn't so bad though ;)
<Cheri703> Unit193: I have a really bad cold, so (as long as you don't want to have it without me) we'll need to postpone the re-start of the Mansfield ubuntu hours til 11/30
<Unit193> Cheri703: Yes ma'am! Hope for next time. Date/time/place work best still?
<Unit193> I don't think I'd be able to get anyone except Eric
<Cheri703> as far as I'm concerned, yeah. let me know if you need any changes
<Unit193> +Maybe
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-11-18
<Unit193> Tint2 has had a nice update in svn
<Unit193> Launchers
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-12
 * skellat goes meh
<skellat> The podcast is up: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/123
 * skellat disappears
<oda> Evening fellow communists
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-13
<gilbert> paultag: #682050 ^_^
<paultag> gilbert: hahaha what a dickhead
<paultag> in a good way
<paultag> gilbert: thanks for helping to take care of something that's important :)
<paultag> (pretty core package there)
<gilbert> true
<gilbert> i seem to be able to find all the pain points...also dealing with an rc issue in python2.6
<gilbert> the thing is that the change is so incredibly mindless.  its just reverting a patch that broke a bunch of stuff
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> also, why the heck are we shipping 2.6 on wheezy
<paultag> such a stupid move
<gilbert> dunno, historically there have been two python2.x's shipped with every release
<gilbert> really the issue is that some stuff didn't get ported to 2.7 in time...but oh well
<paultag> gilbert: 2.6 is EOL'd
<paultag> gilbert: and supporting that prevents 3.x migration, and wheezy has 3.x support
<paultag> we shouldn't ship EOL'd software, since it'll be 2 years EOL'd by wheezy EOL
<paultag> alright, bbl, one love
<gilbert> i totally agree.  don't blame me.  blame the crazy python maintainer situation that the tech committee did absolutely nothing about
<paultag> gilbert++
<paultag> gilbert: I've been screwing around with some code in my hotel - http://graph.lucifer.pault.ag/
<paultag> gilbert: enter two uids (paultag / gilbert)
<paultag> mgilbert* :)
<thafreak> so say some one has a customer...and they don't want to host their email with google...because well they fear google having their data
<thafreak> are there any other hosted email providers that are worth a crap? Also, outlook.com/office365 is out of question...
<canthus13> thafreak: yahoo does hosted email... it's not *that* bad.
<Cheri703> yahoo mail is terrible, don't know about hosted, but I don't trust someone who wants to make you pay to transfer your data away from their free service :/
<thafreak> I think we might be leaning towards running our own email server in a vps or something...
<thafreak> :/
<thafreak> better than running it there at their premises...then i don't have to deal with the crappy dsl stuff
<skellat> paultag: I think I did something evil here: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=693147
<paultag> skellat: :)
<paultag> skellat: next, prepare a fix :)
<paultag> skellat: oh, maintainer is a cool guy.
<skellat> There's no new stable to jump to yet, though
<skellat> It is in its 3rd public beta as Twitter API 1.1 is apparently a pain in the ass
<paultag> mmm, auye
<skellat> I've followed most of the discussion from Cameron Kaiser's end for what Twitter's done to their bloody API and there are still issues he's trying to fix
<skellat> I filed a release critical bug just to be sure the older version does not make it into the Wheezy release
<skellat> The two big breakers between versions are handling Twitter rate limits and coping with t.co which Dr. Kaiser is having to outright rebuild handling for
<skellat> Suggestions?
<skellat> I actually do have some level of contact with the upstream on this one.
<paultag> skellat: I'd get in touch with the Debian release team
<paultag> skellat: it's already in wheezy, you should make sure the release team knows and removes from wheezy or allows this new upstream through
<paultag> #debian-release on ofct
<paultag> oftc
<skellat> Crap...government officials on the line...be back later...
<Unit193> Sounds fun...
<dzho> o.O
<canthus13> thafreak: postfix/dovecot/squirrelmail isn't too bad once you beat postfix and dovecot into submission.
 * canthus13 is still having occasional problems with them trying to fight back. :/
<skellat> paultag: Still around?
 * skellat is glad to be done for the day talking with part-time zoning inspectors who deliberately have no voice mail and practically unstaffed yet still existing on paper planning agencies about home building
 * skellat wanders off for more household duties
<thafreak> canthus13: yeah, actually, ubuntu has a meta pkg called postfix-dovecot...or dovecot-postfix
<thafreak> i forget
<thafreak> but it automagically configures everythin for you and sets it all up to use pam auth
<thafreak> so your shell accounts can use imap
<thafreak> i'm actually a big fan of dbmail, but lately it's imap server has some memory leak problems that are causing me un-ending grief
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> so i bought a seagate "goflex" external disk a while back
<thafreak> and hadn't really used it heavily...had it just plugged into a server somewhere
<thafreak> the usb on it kept like going to sleep or something, so the drive would disconnect/reconnect every 20 minutes or so
<thafreak> really frustrating trying to rely on it
<thafreak> so i pulled it and it's been sitting here
<thafreak> well on the box it said it was upgradable to usb 3.0, but i never thought to try and pop the base off
<thafreak> just now pulled it off, it's a standard sata interface on there...can plug in a normal usb->sata adapter i bet
<paultag> yo thafreak
<paultag> thafreak: you got a pelican case, right?
<thafreak> yesir
<thafreak> it's alot smaller than i was picturing
<thafreak> (that's what she said)
<thafreak> gah...i always forget how HORRIBLY long an fsck on a 2TB fs takes!!!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-14
<paultag> thafreak: I'm thinking of actually making the hack in a box
 * Unit193 knows he could bug the debian packagers/devs here if he sent them his newly updated debian packages. :D
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> Anyone remember NIC handles?
<thafreak> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NIC_handle
<thafreak> you used to be able to type: whois thafreak
<thafreak> and it would give you my contact info
<thafreak> i guess spammers ruined that too
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-15
<thafreak> holy cow, forgot how loud old scsi drives are :)
<paultag> yeah? :)
<thafreak> just fired up dban to wipe an old 9gb FULL HEIGHT scsi drive before I throw it in the dumpster
<paultag> thafreak: btw, how much was your case if you don't mind me asking, and how big is it?
<paultag> Hahahaha
<paultag> that's pretty great
<paultag> I have to do some drive backups soon (this week)
<thafreak> $40 and it is like 10"x7"x5" (outside) ish
<thafreak> but I got the one with foam padding...cubbed foam
<paultag> thafreak: what have you been putting in it?
<paultag> oh yeah, I'll be wanting that
<thafreak> nothing yet...i started cutting the cubes out for fitting 3.5" sata drives in it
<thafreak> but I was waiting for some antistatic plastic boxes to put the drives in first
<thafreak> they came today...but the drives won't fit with them :(
<paultag> I'm worried about running drives inside a case like that
<thafreak> If I put the drives on their side, in just antistatic bags, I can fit about 6 drives in this little case
<paultag> they might overheat
<paultag> thafreak: that's not bad
<thafreak> Oh, yeah, I wouldn't run drives inside it
<thafreak> if I use the plastic cases, the don't fit on their side, so best I could fit would be 2 :(
<thafreak> guess antistatic bags it is :)
<thafreak> or buy a bigger case for storage, and keep this smaller one for transport
<thafreak> I actually saw a case specifically made for HD storage on newegg...
<thafreak> it looked like a big alluminum briefcase, and had slots for 10 HD's in it
<thafreak> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817993061
<paultag> well, I want to run a shitload of hardware inside something hardcore.
<paultag> that's a badass case, thafreak
<thafreak> well, the pelicans are air tight...which is a problem for normal hardware :)
<thafreak> you'd need industrial stuff
<paultag> mmmm
<thafreak> the pelicans actually have a one way valve that pushes all air out when you close it shut
<paultag> I could run it "open" when I need to
<thafreak> they make motherboards/cpu combos that are meant to run in airtight (and therefore dust free) containers
<thafreak> could do that...and just close it for transport
<thafreak> set it down, open it up, and plug it in
<paultag> yap
<thafreak> Also, newegg has arm v6 mb's now too...
<paultag> oh?
<thafreak> $60
<thafreak> 800mhz and runs android by default...
<paultag> Ooohhhhhhhhh
<paultag> oh v6, hurm
<thafreak> they're also a bit bigger than the pi
<paultag> do you know if it has the hardfloat ABI?
<thafreak> yeah
<paultag> also, RAM?
<paultag> slash cores
<paultag> pi is a v6 with hfabi
<paultag> but it's short on RAM, and speed
<paultag> I need some build nodes, and 60 bucks isn't bad
<thafreak> 512mb
<thafreak> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813177001
<thafreak> well...for $60, you could get atoms...or amd fusions
<thafreak> or via's
<thafreak> course,those are usually sans-ram
<thafreak> but ram is cheap
<paultag> thafreak: hummm
<paultag> well, I don't want x86
<thafreak> and those are usually dual core
<paultag> I have EC2 and old machines
<thafreak> oh you want to be exotic eh :)
<paultag> I want some beefy ARM hardware for build nodes
<paultag> I can test-build 32 bit easy
<paultag> yeah ok
<paultag> that's ARM11, which is v6 + hf, iirc
<paultag> so that could run raspbian
<paultag> too slow though
<thafreak> yeah, the raspberry pi is a bit pokey
<thafreak> well, when you do i/o, like using aptitude
<thafreak> haven't compiled anything on it yet
<thafreak> maybe you just go with beagle bone
<thafreak> too bad the other boards like the beagle board, panda board, etc are like $150
<dzho> though TI seems to be backing away from that
<thafreak> paultag: according to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server you can also use ARM AMI's on ec2...
<paultag> thafreak: it takes a serious dent
<paultag> and it's on a large
<thafreak> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FMele-A1000-Android-Internet-Optical%2Fdp%2FB008PBTS18&ei=mlilUN-zLbOI0QH7v4CQDA&usg=AFQjCNHp9paTqPFov8ongSaWork1W4Oy2g&cad=rja
<thafreak> crap
<thafreak> http://www.amazon.com/Mele-A1000-Android-Internet-Optical/dp/B008PBTS18
<thafreak> it's a ghz class arm with an esata port too
<paultag> I need something bulky
<paultag> looks like debian's got some  Freescale MX53 LOCO Board
<paultag> (s)
<paultag> there was some sort of Calxeda something a while ago
<thafreak> damn....this! http://liliputing.com/2012/08/49-cubieboard-is-an-allwinner-a10-developer-board-mini-pc.html
<paultag> A8, a bit old, but servicable
<paultag> price is right
<paultag> SATA port, dang.
<paultag> RAM is low
<paultag> but not bad
<thafreak> there's a bunch of 1.6ghz ish dual core boards around $55
<thafreak> most of them are in like usb-stick form factor for plugging directly into a tv (hdmi male end)
<thafreak> no ethernet, but some have wifi
<paultag> SATA is a pretty big thing
<paultag> fast drives will be a huge plus
<paultag> and it'd be nice to make some of these archive thingers
<paultag> couple of ssd drives, notbad.jpg
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, that'd be nice. Hurmmmm.
<paultag> I wonder.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-16
<oda> http://ebookbrowse.com/the-vagina-ass-of-lucifer-niggerbastard-by-shawn-wunjo-pdf-d90404013
<jorge> paultag: TRAITOROUS COCKMONGLER
<jorge> paultag: WHY YOU DO DAT?
<dzho> lolwut
<dzho> also, hi jorge
<jorge> OPIN DOR
<paultag> 22:27 < oda> http://ebookbrowse.com/the-vagina-ass-of-lucifer-niggerbastard-by-shawn-wunjo-pdf-d90404013
<paultag> that's why
<paultag> dumbass
<jorge> paultag: It's a book
<paultag> you can't post shit like that
<paultag> seriously
<jorge> Damn communists
<Unit193> <oda> Evening fellow communists
<paultag> Unit193: well, I mean, I am
<paultag> (communist)
<dzho> paultag: I especially like the bit where you repost it in its entirety
<paultag> dzho: it's in everyone's backlog
<dzho> twice!
<paultag> the horror :)
<oda_> paultag, Thanks
<oda_> IRC ban is pretty useless anyways
<paultag> oda_: it's a really easy alias for me to kickban
<paultag> /abk oda # done :)
<oda_> paultag, What do you mean?
<paultag> it's easy for me to kickban
<paultag> it's easier for me to kickban then type this
<oda_> paultag, FYI I have access to 10 wireless networks right now and many more if I go down the street
<oda_> Banning won't do anything
<paultag> again; don't really care
<paultag> it's easy to ban
<paultag> it's easier for me to ban then you to start up a new client
<oda_> paultag, I've got all the time in the world sweetie <3
<Cheri703> srsly?
<Cheri703> thanks paultag
<paultag> Cheri703: yarp.
<jrgifford> paultag: well, Claire seems to be having fun in DC. ;)
<paultag> jrgifford: \o/
<canthus13> paultag: you around?
<paultag> canthus13: yessir.
<paultag> what's up, how can I help?
<canthus13> I'm trying to build wine (netflix can work under wine!!!), and keep getting WARNING: prelink not found, base address of core dlls won't be set correctly.
 * canthus13 is using ./configure --enable-win64
<paultag> canthus13: iirc you might be able to apt-get install prelink
<canthus13> ...i'm not finding anything on how to fix that. :/
<canthus13> ok..
<paultag> canthus13: but I don't think that's serious
<canthus13> didn't realize that was a package. :)
<paultag> :)
<canthus13> but... this! http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/netflix-on-ubuntu-is-here.html
<paultag> yeah, I saw that :)
 * canthus13 has spent the last half hour installing dependencies. :/
<canthus13> ...manually. because the wine build deps package won't install.
<paultag> :\
<paultag> ah bummer
<canthus13> Oh well.
<canthus13> It's compiling now.
<paultag> :P)
<paultag> :) *
<canthus13> I just hope there's no silly unity dependency somewhere. :/
<jandrusk> Would be a complete waste of time for me as I have a Roku about 20 Feet from my Xubuntu system.
<paultag> jrgifford: hey, are you around?
<paultag> jrgifford: I need some quick ruby help if you're alive
<canthus13> Hit's running but DAMN it's CPU intensive.
<canthus13> Aaaand it crashed.
<thafreak> They need to make an abstraction layer to make native linux apps run on windows
<thafreak> and then write all the softwares for linux, and just make the windows users run it on the abstraction layer if they want to use it
<thafreak> i'm tired of having to run crap on wine
<canthus13> thafreak: It's an improvement form "screw you and wine too."
<canthus13> ...and it didn't work. the plugin keeps crashing on me.
 * canthus13 is back to running it in a VM.
 * thafreak is just running it on android instead...
<canthus13> thafreak: ...I could do that if I bothered.  My phone has an hdmi out. :)
<canthus13> I love windows XP's installation timer...
<thafreak> i really really hate java man...I really do
<thafreak> stupid openjdk browser plugin is a POS...the 64bit version doesn't work
<thafreak> for anything i need it for
<thafreak> and if I remember correctly, one of the sun ones didn't work either...I think the 64bit one too
<canthus13> thafreak: you know what really, really sucks? Mincraft's server is written in Java. :/
<canthus13> *minecraft
<thafreak> does it work with openjdk?
<canthus13> Nope.
<canthus13> Sun.
<canthus13> I've got it running on an old G2 DL380.  It runs... barely.
<thafreak> yuck
<canthus13> yuck?
<thafreak> i really don't want to install oracle jdk/browser plugin
<thafreak> yeah, yuck, you had to install sun java
<thafreak> i.e. the one with all the security exploits :)
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> java...makes your software (and your virii/exploits) cross platform with ease
 * thafreak was actually looking at how to run firefox+oracle java plugin in an LXC container yesterday
<thafreak> so as not to taint my root filesystem with that nonsense
<canthus13> as opposed to rooting your taint...?
<thafreak> dewd
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> sorry.
<thafreak> my taint has been rooted long ago
<thafreak> wait...
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> i'm sick...my brain is not working at full capacity
 * canthus13 points thafreak to urbandictionary.com
<thafreak> well...it never is...I mean at normal capacity
<thafreak> oh I'm familiar with that place
<thafreak> it's where I look up all the 4chan things I don't understand
<canthus13> thafreak: You're younger than me and you have to look that stuff up?
<thafreak> yes...I don't sit around on 4chan all day
<canthus13> Neither do I. :P
<thafreak> so when they make reference to like the girl who killed herself, I have to go look it up
 * canthus13 nods.
<thafreak> or the meme's
<thafreak> or the stupid acronyms
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> and I always wonder how anyone gets anything done "IRL"
<thafreak> since it takes so much effort for me to keep up just for a few hours or so on there
<thafreak> before I give up
<thafreak> mainly because I realize I have been on the site for hours at that point
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 wonders if vbox's seamless mode works with awesome.
<paultag> canthus13: how's awesome working?
<canthus13> paultag: Except for ocassionally losing mouse clicking ability to gnome, good.
<canthus13> Usually happens when I resize a gnome app.
<canthus13> time to run firefox downloader... (the big blue e)
<canthus13> hmm.. no networking. :/
<canthus13> fecking network drivers aren't showing up in XP.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-17
<paultag> gilbert: :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-11-18
<gilbert> paultag: what up
<paultag> gilbert: Oh, I sent that when I got your email to that other fella
<gilbert> ah
<gilbert> y oh y r there so many bugs still...
<gilbert> and why am i the only one with deferred uploads right now?
<paultag> lots of bugs have been filed recently
<paultag> not great.
<gilbert> like the json ones :(
<paultag> not so much json as crockford
<paultag> but yeah
<paultag> garbage
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-11
<jrgifford> there we go...
<jrgifford> morning belkinsa
<belkinsa> Morining
<belkinsa> Just woke up
<BiosElement> Oh dear, people are supposed to be awake this early? >.>
<belkinsa> 8 isn't that early, too me.
<belkinsa> to*
<belkinsa> But I have a day off, I should of slept longer, but I just can't somedays.
<cid420> well i think i got everything done right... got the openPGP done and ssh key done.
<cid420> be back soon
<Unit193> Ah, great!
<cid420> hope that is all i needed
<Unit193> Is there a keyring manager in KDE/Kubuntu?
<cid420> havent seen one
<cid420> nope
<cid420> what is the actual name so i can grab it from the software program
<Unit193> Bah, I only know of 'seahorse' GUI program.
<cid420> seahorse i will look it up
<Unit193> Used to have (a lot) more functionality, then Gnome decided they didn't like function. :P
<cid420> i found one its called password and keys
<cid420> I have that one
<cid420> i see Kubuntu isnt really setup to well. even in 13.04
<Unit193> Hrm, I'll download 13.10, about time to take another look at it.
<cid420> maybe it is 13.10 i am still new at this OS.. i am mostly into server studd
<cid420> sstuff*
<cid420> yes that is correct i have 13.10
<cid420> even on 13.10 there isnt enough software installed you have go look for it.. if you were a newbie at this, need more software and stable
<jenni> oh baby
<cid420> like software center isnt stable it keeps crashing
<cid420> interesting I looked on t muon packager and it says that seahorse is install.. but nothing in the menus
<cid420> that is why, but not understanding why it isnt showing up, its made for Gnome desktops and i run the other
<Unit193> Could be, guessing OnlyShowIn is in the desktop file.
<Unit193> "Passwords and Keys" is the menu item if it's there.
<cid420> yea i had to install that. it works good it is holding my fingerprints. and RSA and DSA stuff
<Unit193> Only thing left is the GPG sign the doc and upload it, IIRC.
<cid420> Unit193, what do  you mean?
<belkinsa> I would suggest to do it via command line since that is the same for all favours and doesn't have outdated how do.
<cid420> yea i tried it that way, it seems it isnt working. when i use the gpg --gen-key it hangs at the end after you enter everything..
<belkinsa> Oh, then never mind.  It worked for me, but I have Ubuntu.
<Unit193> You already have the key.
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~wlee1970/+codesofconduct if you look there, should have it.
<jenni> [ OpenID transaction in progress ] - https://j.mp/1fwLmqQ
<belkinsa> Or am I thinking of the other key
<Unit193> Uhhh, it's been a while since I did it.
<cid420> i will look at ti
<cid420> it*
<cid420> when i clicked on the that, it comes back saying it appears you have already done this, the key blah blach is registerd on your account
<cid420> nevermind i see it how it is done..
<belkinsa> You have the other two keys signed but not the other one it seems
<belkinsa> based on your profile'
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~wlee1970
<jenni> [ Cid420 in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1fwLSFb
<cid420> alright this is crazy, the sign part is not matching with my fingerprint, why do you guys have to make it so hard
<belkinsa> Bug it to the LP and/or Ubuntu team on LP.
<belkinsa> Or question it
<belkinsa> LP: https://launchpad.net/launchpad and Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jenni> [ Launchpad itself in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1fwMJpp
<jenni> [ Ubuntu in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1i1Tguk
<cid420> ok thanks
<Unit193> cid420: I'm sorry it is so hard, really don't want to discourage people from trying it.  One thing to check would be  gpg --list-secret-keys
<cid420> ok it seems it worked that time.. had to sign in like 2 times before it took
<Unit193> Also, what type of servers?
<Unit193> (And yeah, software center is crappy, I always purge it)
<cid420> answer me this, why all the trouble? to many people out there dont behave?
<cid420> my servers?
<cid420> i have a webserver,, fileserver and a development server
<cid420> 3 more servers will be running a cloud
<Unit193> There are plenty that don't, but in order to do several things in the community, that needs to be signed it would seem, so better sooner than later is the thought process, IIRC.
<Unit193> Aha, alrighty.
<cid420> ok that makes sense
<skellat> cid420: Having the Code of Conduct signed is a first step toward participation in the broader Ubuntu community.  I want members of Ubuntu Ohio to be empowered to take issues to the right people when they have problems instead of just grumbling in channel.
<cid420> ok i have everything done, now except me for all the hard work i did these past day or so LOL
<Unit193> They tried to make it easier with the code-of-conduct-signing-assistant package.
<Unit193> skellat: Heh, that doesn't work, I grumble. \o/
<Unit193> :D
<skellat> Unit193: Yes, but you also take action with regards to your problems too.
<cid420> whats wrong just typeing in the name at the bottom of the code of coduct
<Unit193> Oh, I have waaaay too many problems to fix. ;)
<Unit193> skellat: He's signed, can you hit accept?
<skellat> Gimme a sec, I'm sitting at the BeagleBoard and have to get to Launchpad
<skellat> Welcome aboard cid420
<belkinsa> Welcome!
<cid420> woot thanks
<belkinsa> I'm guessing that you live near OSU?
<cid420> I live in Maumee OH
<belkinsa> Make sure you follow us on Twitter, G+, and the mailing list.
<belkinsa> Oh, it was your whois that made me to think that.
<cid420> by University of Toledo and Bowling Green State Unversity
<belkinsa> I see.
<belkinsa> You are close to canthus13 then.
<cid420> what part of town?
<belkinsa> I think in Toledo based on the member map
<cid420> oh cool
<belkinsa> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/map/user
<jenni> [ User locations | Ubuntu Ohio ] - https://j.mp/GIyBhd
<belkinsa> And skellat, I think we need to add the social media links that we have on the home page of our tea,
<belkinsa> team*
<cid420> what is the name to look for on G+ and twitter?
<belkinsa> Here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/VerificationApplication2013 - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/GIzKo7
 * Unit193 doesn't follow the FB, twitter or G+. :D
 * belkinsa only follows the Twitter
<skellat> Unit193: I wasn't aware we had a FB presence
<skellat> belkinsa: How does the front page to the website look now?
<Unit193> Meh, there always is, right?  Also thought it turned up in the Google search.
<belkinsa> skellat looks great
<cid420> ok following on twitter.
<Unit193> If you felt the urge, you can also register your nick here with nickserv, but yeah you don't have to.
<belkinsa> cid420, and I have you followed
<cid420> ok done with Google+
<belkinsa> skellat when will the meeting logs be posted and I also have the doodle poll up, if you already saw that.
<cid420> i can do that.. i tried the old way unit193 at one time i had to type in /nickserv name
<cid420> what is it now
<Unit193> /msg nickserv help register   but basically just wants a password and recovery email.
<belkinsa> Mine is always automatic since I use x-chat a client for IRC
<Unit193> belkinsa: What method?
<Unit193> Server password, SASL, or the crappy sending a message to nickserv on connect? ;)
<belkinsa> The later
<belkinsa> Since it was there since 2009-ish.
<Unit193> Ah, doesn't matter as much if you don't have a cloak anyway.  Alrighty.
 * belkinsa is not a member-yet
<Unit193> Yeah, but you can still get @unaffiliated/belkinsa or some other project.
<cid420> ok got it worked out.. i am now signed in
<Unit193> So I see, congrats!
<belkinsa> W00t
<cid420> thanks
<Unit193> Ah, xchat as well.
<canthus13> cid420: Maumee, eh?  I'm about half a mile from maumee right now. :P
<cid420> you kidding me? where at
<belkinsa> Knew it.
<cid420> well either way that is cool, maybe one day we can meet up and have coffee at pandera
<canthus13> cid420: Our local cable ISP. I work there.
<cid420> you at the Noc?
<skellat> belkinsa: Meeting report message sent to mailing list
<belkinsa> skellat, thanks.
<canthus13> nah.  That's over on Angola.
<cid420> you do field work or customer service
<cid420> well if you do field work you wouldnt online talking to me LOL
<cid420> ok now i am tied into the mailing list.
<Unit193> Nor would I have heard some idiot stories.
<belkinsa> That's good to hear, as I post there.
<cid420> hey watch the language Unit193
<belkinsa> Feel free to introduce yourself other.
<belkinsa> there*
<cid420> you said idiot Unit193 was kidding :)
<Unit193> Aha, yeah.
 * Unit193 still likes the guy that was trying to use all the common passwords. :D
<belkinsa> Unit193 is it worth to get a cloak even when not a ubuntu member?
<cid420> Now i joined the mailing list, how do i get myself involved with it.. i thought i just receive mail from it
<Unit193> Meh, it's up to you, if you want one then get one.
<belkinsa> Post a message to that address.
<Unit193> cid420: That's how I play it.
<belkinsa> With that same e-mail that you have signed up,
<belkinsa> skellat, got the e-mail!   Thanks again.
<Unit193> belkinsa: Not to be mean, but I wouldn't until changing auth methods. :)
<belkinsa> Alright, I wasn't really thinking about cloaking myself
<Unit193> (You'll end up with http://paste.openstack.org/show/rvAn6u9q6JWYMFxzGrgm/ which is fun when your internet is goofing up and for every join you cause 3 lines, and you keep reconnecting.)
<jenni> [ Paste #rvAn6u9q6JWYMFxzGrgm | LodgeIt! ] - https://j.mp/1i227fN
<belkinsa> Yeah, I know.
<Unit193> jenni: Why be so slow?
<jenni> Unit193: Do you know what yaoi is?
<Unit193> Though, CertFP is pretty interesting in and of itself.
<cid420> i might have went overboard but is an email through the mailing introducing myself a little.
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<cid420> Ok since i have done everything was expected outta me.. now i want something back from you guys, I want a company car, cash flow every week. LMFAO
<Unit193> You don't want a company car, they only have 'smart cars' :(
<cid420> LMAO as big as I am , I think i will be carrying one on my back
<cid420> anyways, be back in awhile.
<Unit193> First time I saw one, I laughed my butt off. :)
<Unit193> Adios for now.
<belkinsa> See ya Unit193
<Unit193> Wrong person.
<belkinsa> Was that to cid420?
<canthus13> cid420: I do Tier II tech support.
 * canthus13 is working his way over to the NOC.
<skellat> .nws 44005
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow Advisory issued November 11 at 3:24PM EST until November 13 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> Oh, goodie...
<belkinsa> hmmm?
<belkinsa> oh
<belkinsa> that
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> There are no active watches, warnings or advisories, for West Chester, OH.
<belkinsa> .wx 45069
<jenni> Cover: Clear ☼, Temp: 16°C, Dew Point: 7°C, Pressure: 1025mb, Wind: Light air 2kt (↻) - LEVS 19:00Z
<skellat> The news said we're looking at 3-6 inches of snow out my way
<belkinsa> That's sounds like fun
<skellat> It is a start to the snow season and won't be too bad.  I'm definitely sure it won't be this bad either: http://m.xkcd.com/421/
<jenni> [ xkcd: Making Hash Browns ] - https://j.mp/1aPGEFt
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-12
<Unit193> Temp: 40 F (4 C) ~ light rain mist ~ Windchill: 32 F (0 C) ~ Humidity: 97% ~ Observed: Mon 11, 18:52
 * Unit193 wonders why nobody has said....
<Unit193> WE HAVE SNOW!!!
<Unit193> :D
<yano> :o
<yano> lol
<thafreak> woo hoo...got a tiny box with 2 nics on it's way to replace my tiny router
<thafreak> current router is a 486 class embedded board
<thafreak> got a dual core atom with 4gb of ram....with dual gig ethernet
<thafreak> should be able to run circles around the 133mhz board with 64mb of ram :)
<dzho> that's a lot of ram for an atom
<dzho> thafreak: what vendor did you go with?
<thafreak> well...it was like $18 more to go from 2gb to 4gb...
<thafreak> and pfsense has packages like squid and what not that use extra ram
<thafreak> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856205007
<jenni> [ OEM Production 2550L2D-MxPC Black Mini / Booksize Barebone System - Newegg.com ] - https://j.mp/19h0Mty
<thafreak> so excited...my current router i've had for 8 years, but it can't handle lan to lan traffic
<thafreak> it takes a puke
<thafreak> well, it slows down so badly that it stops responding, doesn't fail or anything
<thafreak> i also found a cheap dlink switch that can do very basic vlan tagging
<thafreak> so i can replace the openwrt wrt54g i'm currently using as a vlan switch ;)
<dzho> thafreak: so is the wrt the thing that freezes?
<thafreak> no, my router does
<dzho> I've suspected my switch of choking
<thafreak> it's currently doing dhcp and dns too, and those both stop working when there's too much traffic
<dzho> the latest chokepoint in the home network is my old laptop.
<dzho> an HP G42
<dzho> which was cheap when it was new, and didn't get any better, but was surprisingly OK.
<dzho> except that it just dominates the wifi spectrum
<thafreak> what spead?
<thafreak> er, speed
<dzho> can't remember
<dzho> 1.6GHz probably
<dzho> oh, you mean the switch
<dzho> 100GBps
<thafreak> how is it part of your network?
<dzho> it was just a node, but it was doing  . . . something that killed everything else
<thafreak> the laptop tjhat is
<thafreak> oh, strange
<dzho> yeah, I applied some updates, and I think that reset the network and caused the wifi to come back on
<dzho> even though I have it on wired ethernet
<dzho> but basically I was seeing high packet loss
<dzho> I started figuring it out when I saw I was getting acceptable completion on the wired network
<dzho> then I remembered that my wife used to complain about her wifi when I was using that laptop.
<dzho> I got into the habit of suspending it whenever I wasn't using it.
<thafreak> wow, I hope i never get a machine like that
<dzho> heh
<dzho> thing is, it suspended well
<dzho> whereas this s230u freaks out about the usb stuff on suspend and so very often suspend fails
<dzho> a guy who moved away but still posts to the LUG list has been figuring out lots of this little sort of stuff for his lenovo, different model but roughly the same age
<dzho> so far, I can't be bothered with all the tweaking, yet.
<thafreak> me either...i can't even be bothered with simple stuff anymore
<thafreak> currently having a hard time picking a new desktop distro because i want something more bleeding edge, but with good lxc/docker support
<Unit193> Saucy was supposed to be awesome for lxc.
<thafreak> yeah, that seems like the best option, too bad it only has like 3 months of support left :/
<thafreak> actually, 2
<dzho> wut
 * Unit193 wonders where thafreak learned to count.
<dzho> precise 12.04, quantal 12.10, raring, 13.04, saucy 13.10
<dzho> so, saucy will be good until 15.04, no?
<dzho> 13.10 plus 18 months?
<Unit193> 9 months after release.
<dzho> oh, that's the new thing now is it?
<dzho> I guess I heard that but it hadn't sunk in
<Unit193> Kind of makes sense.
<thafreak> oh...suacy is 13.10...i was thinking it was 13.04
<thafreak> and 13.10 doesn't work with docker
<thafreak> i thought non-lts desktop releases are only 9 months now
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-13
<cid420> hey all
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-14
<skellat> Eventually the Community Council election results will be available here tonight: http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_f755aadcc4618217
<jenni> [ CIVS poll result ] - https://j.mp/1fCy5gk
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | New Community Council Elected: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/11/14/community-council-election-results-2/
<skellat> Grumble: https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/400998629285965824
<jenni> [ Twitter / zerohedge: OBAMA TO GIVE STATEMENT ON ... ] - https://j.mp/174HOtA
<skellat> Again grumble: https://twitter.com/breakingpol/status/400998988788551680
<jenni> [ Twitter / breakingpol: President Obama to deliver ... ] - https://j.mp/174HStj
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/400998629285965824
<jenni> OBAMA TO GIVE STATEMENT ON OBAMACARE AT 11:35 (@zerohedge)
<yano> .tw https://twitter.com/breakingpol/status/400998988788551680
<jenni> President Obama to deliver a statement on Obamacare at 11:35 a.m. ET - @mikememoli (@breakingpol)
<skellat> yano: Didn't know about *that* function
<skellat> .tw https://twitter.com/UbuntuOhio/status/400838038567129088
<jenni> Community Council Election Results: http://bit.ly/1gM6ix6 (@UbuntuOhio)
<yano> yea
<yano> you can also do:
<yano> .tw UbuntuOhio
<jenni> Community Council Election Results: http://bit.ly/1gM6ix6 (@UbuntuOhio)
<yano> .tw 400838038567129088
<jenni> Community Council Election Results: http://bit.ly/1gM6ix6 (@UbuntuOhio)
<skellat> Hunh
<yano> and i just added this:
<yano> https://twitter.com/zerohedge/status/400998629285965824
<jenni> [ Twitter / zerohedge: OBAMA TO GIVE STATEMENT ON ... ] - https://j.mp/174HOtA
<yano> .tw
<jenni> OBAMA TO GIVE STATEMENT ON OBAMACARE AT 11:35 (@zerohedge)
<skellat> Cool
<skellat> Thank you
<yano> yup! :)
<cid420_> can somebody kick cid420 for me please
<skellat> .tw 401089760774467585
<jenni> The Xubuntu 14.04 roadmap is set; the team approved the rest of the major specifications today! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/ (@Xubuntu)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-15
<skellat> This looks awesome: http://electronics360.globalspec.com/article/3768/startup-preps-os-for-the-internet-of-things
<jenni> [ Startup Preps OS for the Internet of Things - Electronics360 ] - https://j.mp/1bJ25EQ
<dzho> >  the small company is not releasing the software generally
<dzho> huh, Stav P.
<dzho> you know, it freaks me out enough that my computer, phone, tablet, TV and game console can spy on me.
<dzho> I don't know that I'm ready for my refrigerator, microwave, and washing machine to spy on me.
<Unit193> Or someone to hack them and flush the toilet while I'm on it.
<cid420> Unit 193 they are working on it LOL
<Unit193> Yeah, that was a real example too, several months back.
<cid420> either way the patriot act is very abusive.
<cid420> how been doing unit193
<Unit193> Alive, might have to make coffee.
<cid420> coffee is good. I have a pot right next to me when i need to make some.
<cid420> I am looking up other Linux OS to run on my vmware any ideas?
<Unit193> Hah, there's many, depends what you're loookign for.
<cid420> I used to mess with slackware where you have to compile the kernel to make it to work on your system that was when you had to know every inch of your system.
<cid420> looking on distrowatch slackware is looking promising
<Unit193> 3.11.8-u193 is my uname. :P  SliTaz and AntiX are pretty small and nice, slitaz being nice as a base to build on top of for a targetted reason.
<cid420> i will look that up
<cid420> is those desktops or servers
<cid420> switching to a different irc program
<Unit193> Desktops.
<cid420> back
<Unit193> Welcome back.
<cid420> what were those OS's again?
<Unit193> SliTaz and AntiX.  One is fully custom, the other built on top of Debian.  Siduction is also built atop Debian sid.
<Unit193> People still like Crunchbang these days?
<cid420> to be honest havent heard of it before
<cid420> tho i will check it out
<cid420> the main website is up but there download seems to be down checking another way
<cid420> yea there whole website isnt working
<skellat> http://crunchbang.org/download
<jenni> [ Download - CrunchBang ] - https://j.mp/1cwMacM
<skellat> To download Crunchbag you have to proceed via Bittorrent
<cid420> ok cool
<cid420> jenni interesting i jest checked that website and nothing was working
<jenni> cid420, Well, interesting.
<cid420> yea
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-16
<belkinsa> skellat: when should I close the Doodle Poll for the follow-up meeting?
<belkinsa> Ref link: http://doodle.com/7tqw3hixmi4h4qs4
<jenni> [ Doodle: Ohio LoCo Follow Up Meeting ] - https://j.mp/1fsKFPp
<skellat> belkinsa: Do another call or two on the mailing list.  Needs more attendees scheduled.  I'm on a fact-finding mission as Special Adviser to the Ashtabula County Metroparks Board Chair on November 22nd so that whole day is wiped out for me with travel.
<belkinsa> skellat: On it.  Can you also stick the link in the topic of the room?
<belkinsa> room = channel
<belkinsa> I also Tweeted it.
<jrgifford> belkinsa, hangon, i think i can set the topic.
<belkinsa> Thanks.  :)
* jrgifford changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | New Community Council Elected: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/11/14/community-council-election-results-2/ | Followup meeting: http://doodle.com/7tqw3hixmi4h4qs4
<jrgifford> belkinsa, that good?
<belkinsa> I think you need the Doodle Poll part
<belkinsa> Follow-up Meeting Doodle Poll
<belkinsa> Something like that
* jrgifford changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | New Community Council Elected: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/11/14/community-council-election-results-2/ | Follow-up meeting Doodle Poll: http://doodle.com/7tqw3hixmi4h4qs4
<jrgifford> better?
<belkinsa> Yes
<jrgifford> cool
<belkinsa> Perfect!
<belkinsa> Thank you again
<jrgifford> i think all ubuntu members can do that in this channel
<jrgifford> but i'm not sure.
<belkinsa> Could be or you are just a OP in this one
<jrgifford> i don't remember ever asking for op powers here
<jrgifford> i just remember paultag did it once.
<jrgifford> and that he did some weird stuff that did autovoicing
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-11-17
<belkinsa> skellat what did you just send?
 * canthus13 snarls at awesome.
<canthus13> it crashes on awful.util.spawn now.
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *_WATCH_* issued November 17 at 4:25PM EST until November 18 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 17 at 3:25PM EST until November 18 at 7:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> dang
<belkinsa> .nws 4505069
<jenni> belkinsa: ZIP is invalid.
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> Severe Thunderstorm !WARNING! issued November 17 at 5:58PM EST until November 17 at 6:45PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Severe Thunderstorm !WARNING! issued November 17 at 5:54PM EST until November 17 at 6:30PM EST by NWS
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *_WATCH_* issued November 17 at 4:28PM EST until November 17 at 8:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> __Special__ Weather __Statement__ issued November 17 at 4:09PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 17 at 3:02PM EST until November 18 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for West Chester, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC017 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> Well that's nice
<skellat> Majority of the state is under Tornado Watch
<belkinsa> I figured.
<skellat> IRC meeting for the Verification app is 3 PM Tuesday in #ubuntu-meeting
<belkinsa> Good to hear and good luck.
<skellat> belkinsa: All members of Ubuntu Ohio are invited to attend and cheer our application on
<belkinsa> I can't make it, I have class during that time.
<jenni> oh baby
 * skellat **SLAPS** jenni
<belkinsa> ...
<skellat> Sometimes that bot can take things in...unique...directions
<belkinsa> I see.  I wonder what triggered it to say that.
<skellat> belkinsa: Ask yano
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> But I think it was "I can't make it" part.
<belkinsa> Guess not.
<skellat> Who knows
<skellat> From the scripting in progress for Burning Circle 140: "There is a Doodle poll in progress relative to scheduling the next meeting.  At that meeting we will be discussing the formation of a mission statement and setting out future planning.  I will include a link in the show post.  All members of the community are asked to attend.  The minimum quorum is five but that does not include the Leader in being calculated.  "
<belkinsa> I think we have five other members now who voted in the poll for the follow up meeting.
<belkinsa> Er, I can count.
<skellat> We may just go with November 23rd at 8 PM anyhow
<belkinsa> Yeah, I was thinking the same.
 * skellat heads off to start recording podcasts
<belkinsa> Have fun
<belkinsa> The woe of living the mid-west.
<jrgifford> .nws 44118
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *_WATCH_* issued November 17 at 4:25PM EST until November 18 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 17 at 3:25PM EST until November 18 at 7:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Cleveland, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC035 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<jrgifford> yup, sounds about right.
<belkinsa> We have warning now down here.
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<jenni> Severe Thunderstorm !WARNING! issued November 17 at 6:21PM EST until November 17 at 6:45PM EST by NWS
<jenni> !!!TORNADO!!! *_WATCH_* issued November 17 at 4:28PM EST until November 17 at 8:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> __Special__ Weather __Statement__ issued November 17 at 4:09PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued November 17 at 3:02PM EST until November 18 at 12:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for West Chester, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC017 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<belkinsa> Or had one for a taornado.
<jrgifford> oh wow
<belkinsa> Heard them sirens too for like a second.
<jrgifford> well, time to shut down the NAS, and assorted materials. bbl
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-11
<Unit193> Good very late evening, Ohio! ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-12
<belkinsa> skellat, have fun at the UOS.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-13
<canthus13> Ok. Got my new laptop. For 1300 bucks, this thing sure feels flimsy. and the touchpad is... weird.
<canthus13> Also.. using unity is almost painful.  I can't wait to get awesome installed and tweaked.
<Unit193> Ouch, that's a bummer. :/
<andygraybeal> *reading about awesome now
<Unit193> Has the quality of sys7* dropped that much, or just general.
<Unit193> awesomewm.
<Unit193> canthus13: ...Did I already ask you about i3?
<andygraybeal> what do you guys think about this open source .NET from microsoft?
<Unit193> Not a fan of .NET or Mono, but otherwise I'd say that it's a plus.
<andygraybeal> :)
<Unit193> Most recent thing used it on, PandoraCaster. :P
<andygraybeal> is that a joke?
<andygraybeal> you guys were joking that everyone is just making implementations of whatever web-based music apps are popular earlier .. right?
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<andygraybeal> okay sorry, i'm confused then
<canthus13> Unit193: I don't think so.
<Unit193> http://ridetheclown.com/wp/zzj-utilities/pandoracaster/ :P
<jenni> [ PandoraCaster | ZigZagBlog ] - https://j.mp/1EDTTVB
<skellat> jrgifford: This may be relevant to you: https://identi.ca/alpacaherder/note/TQUDG2WpRxWh0ODTcWSwXw
<jenni> [ UOS-1411 Day 1 - Identi.ca ] - https://j.mp/1EE3b3H
<skellat> So, who has the most snowfall?  It is pretty dark outside here in Ashtabula and I've gotten multiple SMS warnings from LakeTran that they've sent the Commuter Express buses down to Downtown Cleveland early and are trying to get every "Dial A Ride" unit possible off the roads of Lake County tonight.
<belkinsa> No snow here
<belkinsa> skellat, did you see the question that I asked you this morning?
<skellat> belkinsa: I missed it
<skellat> What was it?
<belkinsa> It was about Xubuntu and how things are done.  Why no UOS and why is it differnt?
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> Well, that has some history
<skellat> The 3 Nights of Xubuntu were a test
<skellat> Mostly the time of UOS falling wasn't good for anybody
<skellat> (Noskcaj is located in Australia)
<skellat> We've tried meeting at the same time but outside the UOS hours
<skellat> We've tried meeting during
<skellat> And it really doesn't fit our workflow
<belkinsa> I see.
<skellat> Our leadership team also has folks mostly in specific portfolio jobs
<skellat> Xubuntu Project Leader, Xubuntu Technical Leader, Xubuntu Debian Liaison, etc.
<belkinsa> I see
<skellat> The folks in the various portfolio groups work on their matters which filter up to our Xubuntu meetings where things get disposed of
<skellat> I don't really have a specific portfolio that I am assigned to though I work in Documentation and other matters that catch my interest from time to time
<skellat> Somehow we make it work
<belkinsa> And that's a good thing
<skellat> The only folks outside Xubuntu who build off what we do are Ubuntu Studio
<skellat> And we stay in pretty good contact there
 * skellat just had to enter "killall firefox" yet again
<skellat> The list of the Xubuntu cabinet is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Leaders
<jenni> [ Xubuntu/Leaders - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1uhe0Wz
<skellat> While the governing team is shown here: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/+members#active
<jenni> [ Members : “Xubuntu Team” team ] - https://j.mp/1uhe7kZ
<skellat> Xubuntu meets pretty constantly on IRC so having a special meeting for UOS just doesn't make sense
<skellat> Though I did miss this morning's meeting at 7 AM
<skellat> And the meeting logs archive is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings/Archive
<canthus13> Hmm. Aside from feeling flimsy and having less-than-stellar support and horribly slow service, this laptop isn't too bad.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-14
<itsafork> hey guys!!!
<itsafork> quick question...
<itsafork> do any of you have a recommendation on a QEMU/KVM vitrual machine manager GUI??
<itsafork> im using VMM (aka Virt-Manager) currently, but im not getting all of the functionality that i need & want out of it. for example it doesn't allow me to do any sort of storage migrations of VM's, instead i have to remove a vm from inventory, copy it to a new storage location & then re-register the vm!
<itsafork> suggestions??????
<yano> what about virtualbox?
<yano> itsafork: ^
<belkinsa> skellat, did you really send "After-Action Response to "LoCo Team Activity Review" to me?  Or why did I get it?
<skellat> belkinsa: Shush!  Yes, you were supposed to get it.
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  But I don't see my address in the To: or the CC:
<skellat> You were BCC:
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> How come?
<skellat> According to the video, you were actually participating in the session
<belkinsa> Duh, I was.
<skellat> In theory you'd see the e-mail, read it, and tell me if I forgot something
<skellat> Directly
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<skellat> For example, what's the worry about actions timeline for LC actions?
<skellat> From what I heard/saw in the video...nobody was really specific
<belkinsa> To get things done and things to not be forgotten.
<belkinsa> But you are right it wasn't really talked baout
<belkinsa> about*
<belkinsa> I can explain that at the LC meeting next Tuesday if you want
<skellat> By all means
<skellat> I do hope we have a quorum
<belkinsa> Should that be an item or is that within that last one about the UOS?
<skellat> We'll keep it within the last one
<belkinsa> Okay.
<belkinsa> I replied to the e-mail explaining the last one.
<skellat> Okay
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-15
<skellat> Well, this doesn't bode well for our state: http://money.cnn.com/2014/11/13/real_estate/cleveland-destroying-homes/index.html
<jenni> [ Cleveland's plan to destroy nearly 6,000 homes - Nov. 13, 2014 ] - https://j.mp/1sONnnf
<belkinsa> Hmm, good move..
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-11-16
<skellat> .nws 44004
<skellat> Hunh
<skellat> yano, where did jenni disappear to?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Where are we going now?
<belkinsa> skellat, my Russian Blue ate jenni.
<belkinsa> ;)
<skellat> ?
<skellat> "Russian Blue"?
<belkinsa> The cat breed
<skellat> Ah
<belkinsa> It's a random joke
<belkinsa> But I do have a Russian Blue
<skellat> belkinsa: What do you think of the course of the u-c-t discussion of Jono's blog post?
<belkinsa> I need to catch up, give me a few minutes.
<skellat> Randall Ross said in a separate post somewhere that people are being passive-aggressive in the thread
<skellat> I could have sworn I was being outright aggressive
<belkinsa> Well, I know that we (as the Community) are lacking leadership training and even Aveem Ashfaq's idea of a "newbie outreach" is a good one.
<belkinsa> But I think we also need the S.M.A.R.T goals
<belkinsa> Get these going.
<belkinsa> I guess my point is that I do agree that the CC needs to be proactive.
<skellat> Much of it doesn't come down to the structures, though
<skellat> Adding a new team doesn't really change anything
<skellat> "Rooting out bureaucracy" doesn't really change much either
<belkinsa> True, true.  But we do the Ubuntu Leadership team that needs to be rebooted.
<belkinsa> That was two your adding a new team comment.
<skellat> Did you read my last drop to the list?
 * belkinsa is now
 * belkinsa 's brain is dead.
<belkinsa> I'm came from work an hour ago and I shouldn't logged on to catch up...
<belkinsa> Or maybe need to think on what you said in that e-mail
<skellat> What didn't make sense?
<belkinsa> It's not that, I need to think more on what you said.  What you have said made sense.
<skellat> Well, had you ever heard of the Plurk social network before I mentioned it?  I used to have an account there once upon a time.
<belkinsa> I never did.
<belkinsa> It was only Facebook, MySpace
<belkinsa> But I get your point.
<skellat> You only need look at this "AddThis" widget on some web sites to see the multiplicity of social networks out there
<belkinsa> I see and yes, there is  way to many.
<skellat> I should propose that with xubuntu-docs in DocBook we try a test export to EPUB just for the heck of it too
<belkinsa> You should and I think also all of the those flavors too
<belkinsa> -those
<skellat> DocBook is set up to do such exports readily
<skellat> I don't know about Mallard
 * skellat is writing the e-mail to xubuntu-devel@lists.u.c to pose the question
<belkinsa> Oh duh, I forgot.
 * belkinsa facepalms
<skellat> Hmm...Mallard can go to LaTeX which can then go to EPUB too
<skellat> So mainline could do such too with a bit more heavy lifting
<belkinsa> You are welcome to suggest that to the Ubuntu Doc team.  I'm a mod and I can approve it.
 * dzho wonders if you'd find pandoc useful for any of this
<skellat> I'm going to keep it within Xubuntu for the moment to see if we can test it
<belkinsa> Alright
<skellat> dzho: For DocBook, *maybe*
<skellat> dzho: For Mallard, nope
<belkinsa> Okay, it's shower/bath time.
<skellat> Adios
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-10
<yano> https://letsencrypt.org/2015/11/09/why-90-days.html
<jenni> [ Why ninety-day lifetimes for certificates? ] - https://j.mp/1MyFNdM
<Unit193> Welp, guess I'll stick with StartSSL.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-12
<yano> http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/11/11/donald-trump-insists-that-wages-are-too-high/
<jenni> https://j.mp/1NNoNl0
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-13
<yano> http://www.wtol.com/story/30506557/study-names-toledo-ohios-drunkest-city
<jenni> [ Study names Toledo Ohio's drunkest city - Toledo News Now, News, Weather, Sports, Toledo, OH ] - https://j.mp/1SMSXEW
<Unit193> jrgifford, belkinsa: Checked email recently?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-11-14
<jrgifford> Unit193: yeah, just did. 
<jrgifford> Uh-oh. 
<jrgifford> Uhhhhh...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-13
<Unit193> drkokandy: How was it?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-14
<drkokandy> pretty good, I'd say... not very expensive, some great information, some sessions I had higher hopes for, but it was nice to meet people and talk about things
<drkokandy> the hotel I stayed at was not good
<drkokandy> other than that I had a good time
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-16
<thafreak> drkokandy: Wordcamp? Are you by chance a wordpress person?
<Unit193> thafreak: Seems like you're having client issues.
<dzho> or network issues
<codas> anyone in canton area want to hookup in February 2018 to talk ubuntu? I am in the process of moving, so I will not be available till then. I am thinking starbucks cafe and shared level ubuntu developement talk.... hit me up on ICQ 664474843
<Unit193> Hmm, not sure who's in the Canton area.
<dzho> I'll be darned, ICQ is still a thing.
<Unit193> Saaaame.
<yano> wow
<dzho> heh
<dzho> codas: you win today's retro Internet award
<dzho> we're all going to have to go out and set up anonymous ftp servers and gopherspaces and stuff just to try to keep up
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-17
<thafreak> Unit193: Yeah, I have a feeling I am.
<thafreak> I leave my irssi running in a tmux on a server
<thafreak> And I think there are some network issues with said server
<thafreak> The machine is in a datacenter in miami with good connectivity
<thafreak> But either the machine is starting to fail (it's almost 10 years old now), or it might be just getting too much traffic, well illigitimate traffic
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-11-19
<jrgifford> thafreak: how's it going?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-11-12
 * smkellat goes to reconfigure his ZNC on DO to keep a bit more of a scrollback since power is flickering while the snow is falling
<Unit193> Perhaps enable SASL while you're at it. :>
<smkellat> There, I think I got it right.  Spending years fiddling with an S/360 mainframe as a fed doesn't help with maintaining breadth of knowledge of systems.
